# Silver Palate - Harpenden



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

As our plasterers were taking over our house yet again we decided to pop out for a coffee at Quench Community Cafe in Mill Hill to see how they have improved over the past year. Sadly they were closed, with revised times for Spring.

So, fancying a drive to the countryside we headed for Harpenden and got there about 1:30pm just as the Farmers Market (4th Sunday of every month) was closing.

We stumbled across Silver Palate Cafe and Delicatessen, just off the high street. Taking an outside table we studied the menu before deciding on a latte, a bruschette and a chocolate fudge brownie.

There was an enticing selection of paninis, milkshakes and standard deli items.

The coffee we had was far better than our experience yesterday and was well prepared, but still not up to the standard we are accustomed to, but head and shoulders above some of their immediate competitors in Harpenden and the surrounding area.

The service was good and the location not too bad at all, with plenty of free parking nearby and easy access to the shops.

We will return to this hidden gem as the food was delicious and the coffee very drinkable.


----------

